# Master kush hermi



## yogi dc (Nov 16, 2006)

this master kush is about five weeks into flowering and i just took some clones from her and i notice that it had been seeded. i then looked all over her and i found two pollen sacks open at the very bottom of the plant . i continued to look but i found nothing else. what could have happend? she has no other sacks anywhere on her. i also have six clone that have rooted in the grow room with her. i just put them in on the day that i found that she was a hermi. What should i do? Do you think that she will continue to have balls?


----------



## yogi dc (Nov 16, 2006)

no advice?


----------



## Tonto (Nov 16, 2006)

Being that:

1. clones take their sex from their parent....and:
2. you had pollen released in your growing area,

You will likely have seeds form all associated plants and clones.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 16, 2006)

If she didnt herm. till after you took the cuttings then the clones will be pollenated by her andyou will have seeded bud, If she was hermie before you took the cuttings then they are hermie also.
Someone correct me if im wrong. Hope this Helps yogi


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 16, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Being that:
> 
> 1. clones take their sex from their parent....and:
> 2. you had pollen released in your growing area,
> ...



better wording.....:fly:


----------



## yogi dc (Nov 16, 2006)

i did not add the clones into the growroom untill i took the cutting from the shem. i think that the pollen was released before i added them to the growroom. Do ya think that she will grow more saks because i cant find anymore other then the two on the bottom of the plant. she is about a foot and a half.  i am just woundering if i should cut her out and smoke what i can. the clones in the pic are sweet tooth. i havisted the mother a few weeks ago


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 17, 2006)

If you had pollen released in your area before you introduced the 'sweet teeth', I would emagine that the damage is done. When this grow is over it would be wise to clean and repaint your growroom, IMO. This grow will more than likely be seeded.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 17, 2006)

Damn, yeah... uhm... only two sacks huh? Well, I read once that you could have two outcomes. The lil fluke that's going on could either mean it's in the genes. Or that you got a plant that will only give you females. If you have a true female, and it does it'self... then there is no choice but for all female seeds do to no X chromosome. But on the other hand, it could really be a herme and it will carry through the young. But, you already have the pollen everywhere now. Even with only two, I've seen those men burst. There stuff flies farther than mine lol. I agree with smoking everything and then washing up the place real good before doing anything else. I didn't know you could take cutting from a flowering plant. Huh... well... you learn something new everyday. I never tried the cloning, or hydro... just plant a seed and watch it grow.


----------



## KADE (Nov 17, 2006)

You can take a cutting at basically anytime in the plants whole life... some times/factors create more stress on the plants... and if the plant is flowering it will take longer for the cutting to root and get back into the vegging cycle.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the pollen, this kind of thread really scares me.  Can you tell me how often you had been checking them?  My girls are about 30 days old and a couple are preflowering in veg and I am checking them well twice a day.  I read this thread and swear I am going to have nightmares tonight about waking up to find busted sacs.


----------



## yogi dc (Nov 17, 2006)

i checked in on her everyday and never noticed that she had some balls on the lower branches. i think that it was because i only checked the new growth and not the lower branches.


----------



## yogi dc (Nov 17, 2006)

what if a hermi pollonate a true female what would happen would the seedes hermi too?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 17, 2006)

yogi dc said:
			
		

> what if a hermi pollonate a true female what would happen would the seedes hermi too?


YES, The seeds would be no good. You dont want to promote the bad genes. You know that old sayin'  "The apple don't fall far from the tree"... You want agood strong female with no hermie relatives, otherwise you'll have this problem over and over..


----------



## yogi dc (Nov 17, 2006)

ok, i have cut her out, shem had buds on it so i will salvage what i can. i have already started to germinate some more seeds papaya and another master. the sweetooth clones are doing well.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 18, 2006)

yogi dc said:
			
		

> ok, i have cut her out, shem had buds on it so i will salvage what i can. i have already started to germinate some more seeds papaya and another master. the sweetooth clones are doing well.


 
That's the best thing to do. To let those bastards reproduce is a sin or something. Then you get poor me buyin some dope off you. " Oh, this aint too bad. Imma gonna grow some myself." And then I'm itchen my head "this is worse than the time that kooker had balls" (that really didn't happen  .


----------



## Tonto (Nov 18, 2006)

I would have let the plant grow out and then use the buds and stuff for hash.
Being that you went ahead and cut the plant down, I would suggest that your throroghly clean the entire grow area and surrounding areas. Once you get pollen in there, it's tough to get it all out. You sure don't want this to happen again.


----------



## yogi dc (Nov 18, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> I would have let the plant grow out and then use the buds and stuff for hash.
> Being that you went ahead and cut the plant down, I would suggest that your throroghly clean the entire grow area and surrounding areas. Once you get pollen in there, it's tough to get it all out. You sure don't want this to happen again.[/quot
> 
> ever ever again, i will clean out the grow room today with some bleach. the clone were still very some when this happend so i hope that if they got seeded that it will only be a little b/c they have alot of time left to grow. i will post some pics of how the buds look.. dam that plant shure did look good before she hermi..


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 18, 2006)

it happens to everyone sooner or later Yogi, so dont let it get ya down.
Good luck with the sweet teeth bro.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 18, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> I would have let the plant grow out and then use the buds and stuff for hash.
> Being that you went ahead and cut the plant down, I would suggest that your throroghly clean the entire grow area and surrounding areas. Once you get pollen in there, it's tough to get it all out. You sure don't want this to happen again.


 
I have no experience to add, but this is kind of what I was thinking.  Consider everything contaminated, flower it all, and start over with some seeds somewhere else.  Clean and paint after harvest before moving the new grls in.  Is that what you meant?  I was thinking this was the only way to ensure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Tonto (Nov 19, 2006)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> I have no experience to add, but this is kind of what I was thinking. Consider everything contaminated, flower it all, and start over with some seeds somewhere else. Clean and paint after harvest before moving the new grls in. Is that what you meant? I was thinking this was the only way to ensure it doesn't happen again.


 
Pretty much. I would clean the entire area out 2-3 times with a light bleach solution, and then a couple times with a neutral water solution. After that I suppose you would paint again, but I wouldn't deem it entirely necessary. After the 2ns or 3rd go-over, I'd bring some fans in to get rid of the moisture and smell, but not before. You don't want to blow any pollen into the rest of your house that could come back to haunt you. But when I say clean, I mean clean. Every inch of the place.


----------



## passafire420 (Feb 19, 2010)

will pollen from the last grow after the next one in the same room


----------



## leafminer (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't forget, please, to record the information in the hermie thread! Need to know whose genetics are herm.


----------



## Hick (Feb 20, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Don't forget, please, to record the information in the hermie thread! Need to know whose genetics are herm.



its a thread from 2006 LM.. 


			
				passfire said:
			
		

> will pollen from the last grow after the next one in the same room


 Possibly.... wash/mist _"everything"_ with a weak bleach solution, will negate pollen


----------



## leafminer (Feb 20, 2010)

Argh!


----------

